# fenwicks cleaner half price



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hello all,
just spotted fenwicks superior motorhome cleaner in 1ltr containers at halfords web site for collection or delivery at £3.00 each   wow christmas come early. order online for collection at your local store and get vat at 15% so even cheaper .

tramp


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheers tramp,
merry christmas to you
bj


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheers tramp

Ordered 2 - reserve and collect.

Good one

Thanx

David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good find Tramp  

I'll send the wife over straight away to get me some.

:roll: 

Pete


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for that Tramp...

Note of gloom & doom.....I ordered and reserved 2 on line. Got a phone call from Halfords at Worksop this morning to say they do not have product in store (according to their website they do!).

Told salesperson that is their problem and false advertising and would trading standards like to know?. He said well I've got the caravan cleaner in stock would that be any good to you?
Yes I said if I can have it at the same price as the motorhome cleaner.

No he said, I could perhaps let you have 15% discount.

No good to me, I want the motorhome cleaner at the price advertised.

So he said, I'll phone round and see where they have some and get it transferred it will take two weeks, will that do?

Yes I said. (Thinking, you are not getting away that easily!, knowing he was hoping I would say no forget it)

He rang me back 20 mins later to say they have some in London and he is arranging a transfer of it to Worksop, it will take two weeks...

Fine I said.......
So please if you order and reserve and then they tell you that they havent got it in stock..Dont give in.....insist they find some.....because according to their website Worksop had the 2 in stock I asked for!!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

bouncer said:


> Thanks for that Tramp...
> 
> Note of gloom & doom.....I ordered and reserved 2 on line. Got a phone call from Halfords at Worksop this morning to say they do not have product in store (according to their website they do!).
> 
> ...


Good on you Bouncer.More people should be like you-and me. 8O

steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

STILL AT £ 7.99 when I went online.    

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> STILL AT £ 7.99 when I went online.
> 
> cabby


Hi cabby

When I look that is the price of the caravan cleaner ....the Motorhome Cleaner <<< is less than £3.

but they do not have any at my local branch 

Mike


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*eyyry*

hi all,
well the wife went to collect our 2 bottles only to find 1 on shelf  so much for halford reserve and pick up idea. At least he said more in tomorrow and she paid for 2 bottles at the never to be repeated price , me thinks someone done a bo bo  on the price.

The caravan cleaner is different strength to motorhome cleaner according to fenwicks web site- they have some handy hints on there too.

merry christmas all.

Tramp


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

None to be found in cumbria i'm afraid. Just tried my nearest store with stock and it's North shields. Story of my life....... just too late

Damn fine offer all the same.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Just tried my luck you guessed NO luck out of stock but still at 3 pounds online.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just got the last 2 from Sunderland

£5.87 for them both.


That should be our van clean for the next 2 years


Thanks for the tip


Rich...


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I ordered 3 bottles from Halfrauds last night and went to collect it tonight which involved a 40 minute drive through traffic to get to the nearest store that had any stock only to find that they didnt have any. They had given the last 3 to a guy who had also ordered 3 last night. 

The staff checked all the stores in Hants who showed stock on their stores system, non of them have it in stock. I have asked the store to see if they can get me some more at the same price, but Im not hopefull.

I have emailed Halfrauds and complained, fat chance of a result there me thinks

Andy


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

None in Oxfordshire.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Ive just been online and ordered another 3 bottles of cleaner from another local store that I know hasnt got any in as the staff earlier spoke to them and confirmed it. The Halfords site is out of date and utter rubbish. Halfords has wasted my time and fuel today

Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Unfortunately theres none in the Boston store, in fact none in the whole of Lincolnshire it appears  but there were some available at the Kings Lynn outlet if anyone is near there.

Pete


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Peejay, they were showing some available at Wragby if thats any good to you, but I would check first to save fuel.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hurrah! success.....Halfords Worksop called me today to say my two bottles were in and I went to collect.....

NO problem, came home with the two promised bottles....

So if you want some, order it on line and when they phone up to say they haven't got it, raise hell and tell them to order you some in....mine came from London I think..

The girl who served me told me its because HQ haven't a clue, what stock is where and how much they have!! so much for centralised ordering systems!!

Now need a warm sunny day to venture out to clean disgusting motor home and landrover


----------

